# Landmark Hilltop Steakhouse closing



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Landmark Route 1 North restaurant Hilltop Steakhouse is shutting its doors.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/bost...us/-/11984708/22368252/-/edklxsz/-/index.html


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Long past its prime. Was the shit in it's heyday.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It'll never be what it was, but the last few times we went the food was good. The waitress was a sweetheart, she had been there 46 or 47 years. I really thought they might be turning it around a while back when we went and they were giving out little slips with numbers. I know that's because they only had that one room to the left open and the little bar, but still it was a nice throw back to better times. Ok, now I'm feeling nostalgic.

It's a shame they couldn't have brought in some more youthful entertainment and lured in a younger crowd.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2013)

Got engaged there circa 1980. Still with the same young lady.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I went in August and the food was still good. Not like the late 80s for sure. Amazing decor and nostalgia in the place.

Numba 42, Sioux City!

I won't be making it again before they close unfortunately.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

It was amazing to read their menu and see how much butter,salad,rolls they go through daily/weekly. I believe they were the largest in Country with alot of stats, great place when I wass growing up but has definately slipped, Giufrida pocketted enough cash out of that place to fill a swimming pool.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

haven't been there in years. Didn't even know the Braintree place was closed until a couple weeks ago.

Never had a bad meal there.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

My friend knows the guy that used to own the Diplomat on Rt 1, and got the rundown on the Hilltop back in its heyday. Said the count room rivaled a casino, and at one point it was the most successful restaurant in the entire country.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Back in the 1980's, when I wanted to wait 3 hours for a steak, it was The Hilltop!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Had many a first date there back in the day. Also, little known fact, their entire parking lot was heated so that you never needed a plow!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CPT Chaos said:


> Back in the 1980's, when I wanted to wait 3 hours for a steak, it was The Hilltop!


The good old days when that long entry hall had people waiting all the way down to the door and you didn't mind waiting because you knew it would be worth it. I can't think of a single place that I'd be willing to wait more than half hour for now. We'll get there one more time for one last Hilltop steak and to stock up on salad dressing. If you've never been there, the Hilltop dressing is the best house dressing anywhere.


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

HistoryHound said:


> If you've never been there, the Hilltop dressing is the best house dressing anywhere.


Reeeeeeeally?

Granted, I've never been to the Hilltop. but The Riverway in West Yarmouth used to have _killer_ house dressing that they sold. Sadly I think it's been out of production for roughly 20 years....


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Good Food, good people. I ate in the Rte. 1 location a few times and the Braintree one SEVERAL times. Sad when it closed.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

We went the other night and it was busy. They were telling people it was a 4 hour wait, but we looked around and there weren't that many people waiting so we figured a lot of people put their names in and left. It ended up being about an hour and half wait which isn't too bad considering the wait times at most places on a holiday. Plus if you know how to have fun and laugh with people (ok most of the laughing was at people, but we were laughing at them with other people) it makes the time go by pretty quick. The funniest part was my daughter and I were standing near the desk and for some odd reason people thought she worked there and complained to her about the wait. Yep, plenty of people to laugh at.

The food was good; although, they were running out of a lot of things. The service was a bit slow, but our waitress was actually a bar tender thrown to the wolves so I can't fault her. The kitchen was a bit slow too, but considering they were busier than they've been in a long time it wasn't to be unexpected. If you want to try to go one last time in the next couple of days, go as early as possible. The woman working the desk had mentioned that they had stopped letting people in around 8:30 Sunday and we noticed that they had locked the door shortly after 8:00 on Monday.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Kilvinsky said:


> Good Food, good people. I ate in the Rte. 1 location a few times and the Braintree one SEVERAL times. Sad when it closed.


Braintree still has Bugaboo which is really good, is that what replaced Hilltop there? Also the Chateau is another great diner there, highly recommend.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

FourInchFury said:


> Braintree still has Bugaboo which is really good...


Really?

Yeah, just what I want when I'm eating a nice steak: Anamatronic wildlife repeating the same dopey shit every five minutes. I could deal with it if the food wasn't mediocre.

Chateau is pretty good. But Hilltop had been going downhill for years, and with so many other awesome places on Route 1, the demise shouldn't have been a surprise to anyone paying attention..


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Every Tuesday and Friday I get a great steak from an old guy in Framingham near Shoppers World who cooks out of the back of his Ford Escort with a George Foreman Grill. Great steak and listening to him tell all his stories about when he worked for ****** Bulger is priceless.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

FourInchFury said:


> Braintree still has Bugaboo which is really good, is that what replaced Hilltop there? Also the Chateau is another great diner there, highly recommend.


Valle's Steak House became Le Beuffeteque. (or something like that), which became Hilltop. Remember the famous headless cow scare? Hilltop became vacant until bulldozed for a Toyota dealership which seems to be THRIVING. Nice use of the property. The Hilltop Butcher Shop still made some money for a few years after the restaurant closed, in Weymouth near Columbian Square, but that's gone now too. Time keeps on slippin', slippin, slippin, into the future....

Thank you Jackson Browne.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

niteowl1970 said:


> Every Tuesday and Friday I get a great steak from an old guy in Framingham near Shoppers World who cooks out of the back of his Ford Escort with a George Foreman Grill. Great steak and listening to him tell all his stories about when he worked for ****** Bulger is priceless.


REALLY!?!?!! I can never tell with you.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Valle's Steak House became Le Beuffeteque. (or something like that), which became Hilltop. Remember the famous headless cow scare? Hilltop became vacant until bulldozed for a Toyota dealership which seems to be THRIVING. Nice use of the property. The Hilltop Butcher Shop still made some money for a few years after the restaurant closed, in Weymouth near Columbian Square, but that's gone now too. Time keeps on slippin', slippin, slippin, into the future....
> 
> Thank you Jackson Browne.


I got my car at that dealership. I know it sounds like an odd thing to say about a dealership, but I like them and let's be honest I don't like a lot of people. The Hilltop butcher shop on Rt. 18 in Weymouth is still there. Maybe I'll bring my car back to that dealership for it's next oil change, so I have an excuse to stop at the butcher shop for my salad dressing.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> Valle's Steak House became Le Beuffeteque. (or something like that), which became Hilltop. Remember the famous headless cow scare? Hilltop became vacant until bulldozed for a Toyota dealership which seems to be THRIVING. Nice use of the property. The Hilltop Butcher Shop still made some money for a few years after the restaurant closed, in Weymouth near Columbian Square, but that's gone now too. Time keeps on slippin', slippin, slippin, into the future....
> 
> Thank you Jackson Browne.


Steve Miller perhaps?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Had a ball there-the upstairs bar made killer drinks! Used to get the White Russians-in reality, it was a Black Russian with a splash of cream-always amazed we made it to dinner, let alone home. Anyone wanna come tip over the cows out front with me????


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> I got my car at that dealership. I know it sounds like an odd thing to say about a dealership, but I like them and let's be honest I don't like a lot of people. The Hilltop butcher shop on Rt. 18 in Weymouth is still there. Maybe I'll bring my car back to that dealership for it's next oil change, so I have an excuse to stop at the butcher shop for my salad dressing.


I like that dealership as well, but for all together different reasons. I didn't know the butcher shop was still there. I will have to look for it. New Location?


Crazy Otto said:


> Steve Miller perhaps?


Hey, lay off, I'm old and forgetful!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe, I don't know a lot about that area. I ended up at that dealership on the recommendation of a friend after IRA screwed up my car and Woburn Toyota pissed me off. Why these places think I'm going to fall for the old upsell is beyond me. The only thing not on their garbage list of recommended services was to replace the air in the tires. It's worth the drive to Tufankjian to not have to deal with that.


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Kilvinsky said:


> I like that dealership as well, but for all together different reasons. I didn't know the butcher shop was still there. I will have to look for it. New Location?
> 
> Hey, lay off, I'm old and forgetful!


Thats all? Your'e doing well.

I'm old, bald, fat, forgetful, my eyes don't work any more and I can't hear anything. My knees and feet hurt. The only thing I have going for me is I'm not incontinent. Yet.


----------

